# Digital Clocks



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We were in the market Saturday and found a Mom and Pop calculator spot that had a Digital clock in their window and I couldn't' believe it I've been here going on 9 years and this was a first for me and it plugs into the wall so perfect it also came with a lighter socket plugin for the vehicle it can be mounted on the wall or set upright on a table and they only had one more clock left so if it's still there on my next trip this week I'll buy that one also, I want to mount this on the wall.

On our trips to Manila and the larger malls, I've never seen a digital clock for sale. In our area, the only clocks that have been available are those battery operated and mounted on the walls they are very unreliable and can't be seen in the dark so it's nice again seeing our digital clock my wife is also is happy with it and the alarm is really easy to operate my youngest son is in 7th grade so this has been a big help, I did see that this is sold online but at half the price I paid for it.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

See the post a few below this about always unplugging your electrical appliances when not in use and you now know why there are no digital plug in clocks in the PI. lol


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL, "how am I going to operate my digital watch now?" Douglas Adams, The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> See the post a few below this about always unplugging your electrical appliances when not in use and you now know why there is no digital plug-in clocks in the PI. lol


Power outages good one lol... I'll keep you posted if it fails :fingerscrossed: I think it's a 12v powered clock because it also plugs into the vehicle, I read a few reviews on various digital clocks on Lazada and seem to be positive.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I have a digital clock on my Cignal satellite TV boxes. Unfortunately they draw 50w so it is like keeping 10x2 or Qty 20 5w LED lights turned on 24hrs/7 days a week.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Watch were they are intended for sale. If in a country with 60 Hz not the 50Hz used here time will be a lot slower on the lower frequency.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> Watch were they are intended for sale. If in a country with 60 Hz not the 50Hz used here time will be a lot slower on the lower frequency.


If it's a digital clock it will have its own cystal oscillator for time keeping so the Philippines 60Hz will make no difference.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> If it's a digital clock it will have its own cystal oscillator for time keeping so the Philippines 60Hz will make no difference.


To me digital just means readout capability not necessary internal workings.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My digital clock electrical specifications say 50 Hz input and 9 volts output made in China, the power unit is similar to a cell phone but much larger that plugs into the wall socket and then the cord is round similar to a charger and it plugs into the clock.

Going to get another digital clock for downstairs I don't have cable it's too much for my budget I have the ABS-CBN TV Plus but the time on this unit is sometimes way off and not reliable so before we had to either turn on a cell phone or the computer to get the correct time.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> My digital clock electrical specifications say 50 Hz input and 9 volts output made in China, the power unit is similar to a cell phone but much larger that plugs into the wall socket and then the cord is round similar to a charger and it plugs into the clock.
> 
> Going to get another digital clock for downstairs I don't have cable it's too much for my budget I have the ABS-CBN TV Plus but the time on this unit is sometimes way off and not reliable so before we had to either turn on a cell phone or the computer to get the correct time.


I think you will find that the dc power brick is the 50Hz bit. The 50Hz does not get passed on to the clock. You will find the a crystal oscillator is a fundimental part of a digital clock. The one's that does use ther mains frequency are the old type that flip over the time tiles which is driven by an electric motor. 50Hz on 60 Hz would run fast and 60Hz on 50Hz would run slow.


----------

